# scene setters for cheap



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

2008 was my last year doing our 8 year haunt. Im finally deciding to haunt again this year.

2008 was my first & last year using scene setters and i fell in LOVE with them, however right after halloween i sold ALL 8years worth of haunted house props.

I'm looking for a wholesale price on a couple different wall scenes, i'm surfing the net right now but if anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be great, im looking for REALLY cheap!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

CookieMonster said:


> 2008 was my last year doing our 8 year haunt. Im finally deciding to haunt again this year.
> 
> 2008 was my first & last year using scene setters and i fell in LOVE with them, however right after halloween i sold ALL 8years worth of haunted house props.
> 
> I'm looking for a wholesale price on a couple different wall scenes, i'm surfing the net right now but if anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be great, im looking for REALLY cheap!



Not sure exactly what you are looking for but you might want to do a Google search for "WOWindows". ALSO check out Party City, they recently started making their own brand of scene setters. Most of the scene setters are already fairly cheap.

You might have better luck asking this in the General halloween, or Wanted section!


----------

